
A sample open-source toolchain for satellite crop health monitoring - JorgeGT
http://wechoosethemoon.es/2015/10/08/landsat-ndvi-leaflet/
======
jszymborski
This is very interesting... I was just researching per-pixel classification,
and remote sensing seems to be the field where that gets the most action.

I guess my question would be to any onlookers that would know better... is
there any sort of python or Java or C# (or something scripty) library for
general purpose per-pixel classification? Maybe on texture or colour?

~~~
colek42
Check out QGIS. They have a bunch of plugins which should give you a good
start.

------
fanquake
This is pretty awesome, and I'm looking forward to playing around with it this
arvo. Although I somewhat disagree with "Resolution at these bands is 20m per
pixel, a lot less than the sub-meter imaginery of Google Maps, but enough for
most crop fields."

From a whole farm overview point of view, 20m/pixel might be ok, i.e comparing
entire paddock response, but for creating useful maps and applications in the
field, we really do need better than that. We can individualize input control
down to a per nozzle (plant) basis, so ideally the data we use to create maps
should be as close as possible to that resolution.

~~~
JorgeGT
Ah, I agree with you on that! This quarter Sentinel-2 should improve the
freely available resolution to 10m per pixel, but sadly there aren't any open
access higher resolution instruments (that I know of!).

However, note that "we can individualize input control down to a per nozzle"
is sadly not prevalent everywhere! Even here in Spain the irrigation of a lot
of crops dates back centuries and is basically flood irrigation, so the only
control input is really "flood the entire thing, or not" :|

One thing which I find very interesting for high precision installations is
the use of drones for automatically inspecting areas that need the most
attention. I hope open hardware & open source drone platforms greatly improve
the options for farmers!

------
gruez
Why does the page have a weird scroll smoothing effect?

------
tunnuz
Great explanation and very interesting project.

